# Marineland Ensemble 60-gallon stand not supporting in front



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

I've been wanting to do a 55-gal or larger tank for a long time. I made an impulse buy instead of researching for months before i usually buy something, but Petco had a good deal on a complete 60-gallon Marineland setup with hood and stand for $260. The tank is very well made (3/8" glass) so i'm happy with that. I knew i'd be trashing the hood/lights for something better, but the stand is a disappointment. 

Here's the tank/stand if you are wondering









The stand is particle board, and rests on the floor on 3 sides. The front is open as you can see

I have not filled the tank yet (my dual emperor 400's just showed up yesterday), but in setting it up in its new location and checking for level/straighness, i'd discovered the tank basically is supported by the stand on the two short sides, and the back. The front has a gap. The entire front face of this stand does not carry any weight of the tank. If i put my finger on the front of the stand top and press down, i can easily push it down far enough to put a quarter or two under the tank. A CD can side under the front of the tank and run to within 6" of each edge. The entire front of the stand is loose pretty much. 

This is where the engineer side of me is sometimes too cautious. In researching this tank (should have done it first, not after), i'd come across two failures on the front glass in almost a sort of U-shape. Now with the stand not supporting the front face of the tank, i can see these failures being the result. Now i'm worried if i fill this tank with the front face not supported properly, i will have a failure myself

So needless to say i'm not happy about this setup. I love the tank and it's 3/8" thick glass, but if I'm already debating a brand new stand (and need new lights/hood anyway) then I might as well return it, get my $$ back and buy just a 55/75 gallon tank alone and buy my own stand/lights that I trust. To be honest I'd think i'd prefer a tank with depth. 12" is just not wide enough IMHO.

Reason for my paranoia is this tank will be on a 3rd floor condo, so i need to trust it 100%. Right now..i don't.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tippeecanoe (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd trust my gut if I were you. It's better to err on the side of caution than end up with a bunch of water in the neighbor's living room. Or, you could just get a better stand?


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

tippeecanoe said:


> Or, you could just get a better stand?


True, 

But then i think that i just spent $260 for the tank, stand and hood and am only going to use the tank? 

I'm sure i could sell the stand and hood/lights, but whats the value for the tank to make me feel like I'm not better off returing the entire setup and just buying a tank alone? If i sold the stand/hood/lights for $100, is the tank worth $160? I do like the tank a lot...the one downside to returing everything. What's a good 55-gal with 3/8" glass (preferred) go for?

I don't want to take a risk on used tanks/stands on CL, so i'd rather buy all new stuff, but at the same time I don't want to waste money.


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

Return it all and get a standard 75g (48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 21 3/8 ), you will appreciate the extra width when landscaping. That extra 6" +/- really adds to the illusion of depth and 'scape design versatility.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Lots of things to consider here.

First and foremost, if you trash/sell the stand and DIY or use something else, you void their warranty. I know, small consideration if it fails, but worth noting.

Note the arch at the bottom of the open part of the cabinet. If it's inserted properly into the side rails, it can be very structurally sound. Remember, rimmed tanks distribute the weight of the tank evenly along the perimeter. There are no load points. I have tanks sitting on stands that have three inches sticking off the end of the rack supporting them.

I have two different concerns: 
That tank looks just like a 55G. I would make absolutely certainly that the stand is secured to the wall behind it. Doesn't matter if the stand is bullet-proof. If it tips, you're in for a real mess. As recommended, tanks with more depth will make your life a lot easier AND be a lot less prone to tipping. With that stand basically being a cabinet, you'll be looking at HOB filtration exclusively, securing it to the wall would be a neat trick.
In a 3rd floor condo, I would do LOTS of research on how to waterproof a stand. The one in the picture won't hold a cup of water if you have even the smallest leak, spill or mishap.


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

Bushkill said:


> Note the arch at the bottom of the open part of the cabinet. If it's inserted properly into the side rails, it can be very structurally sound. Remember, rimmed tanks distribute the weight of the tank evenly along the perimeter. There are no load points. I have tanks sitting on stands that have three inches sticking off the end of the rack supporting them.


That's just it. I don't think the arch is properly inserted. The entire front facade is loose. I can see dovetail joints without glue. The cabinets can move up and down. The horizontal rail under the top deck can move up and down loosely. It's basically a 3-sided stand. I have no faith in it..especially if it gets a little wet. 



Bushkill said:


> I have two different concerns:
> That tank looks just like a 55G. .


Yup. Its basically a 55gal, but 3" taller. It's dimensions are 48"x12"x24". 



Bushkill said:


> I would make absolutely certainly that the stand is secured to the wall behind it. Doesn't matter if the stand is bullet-proof. If it tips, you're in for a real mess. As recommended, tanks with more depth will make your life a lot easier AND be a lot less prone to tipping. With that stand basically being a cabinet, you'll be looking at HOB filtration exclusively, securing it to the wall would be a neat trick..


More reason why i'd like an 18" depth tank vs a 12". I'd also like a little less height as well (around 18-20")

I actually prefer HOB filters. Just my thing i guess. I was going to run 2x Emperor 400's. 



Bushkill said:


> In a 3rd floor condo, I would do LOTS of research on how to waterproof a stand. The one in the picture won't hold a cup of water if you have even the smallest leak, spill or mishap.


Good point. 


I think i've allo but decided to return the tank. Ill have to sit and do some research into what i'd like to do. I'm about to tear down my 37gal (as soon as i rehome the last fish) and put it away. I was looking forward to starting a new tank with all the things i've learned from here but need to rethink what size/shape tank I'd like to do.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmmm. That description wouldn't give me any sort of confidence in the stand either, and I haven't even seen it firsthand.

The particleboard is just the standard material for these things and has been for a while. It actually can supoort a great deal of weight, but it's ability to hold screws is certainly suspect, and we all know it will soak up water like a sponge. But if you consider the last point, if you get to where the stand is sitting in water and has enough time to absorb a bunch, you've got bigger worries than the stand swelling in areas.

I only mentioned the HOB filters because it would push the tank away from the wall by necessity and would make it near impossible to secure it to the wall behind it. With HOB filters the thing would be pretty much free standing front and back. With so little front-to-back depth, it's just like a top-heavy bookcase standing in the middle of the room.

Just my two bits here, but I think you already know you'll be much better off and happier with a 75G.


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm kinda leaning 75gal. It's got the dimensions I want. 

Little hesitant due to the weight, but I looked into this with the 60 and felt it was ok. What's 15 more gallons right? (And a bit more sand) 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Mustang5L5 said:


> I'm kinda leaning 75gal. It's got the dimensions I want.
> 
> Little hesitant due to the weight, but I looked into this with the 60 and felt it was ok. What's 15 more gallons right? (And a bit more sand)
> 
> ...


That's the way I would see it. If you're really concerned about the weight, try to put it as close to an outter or load-bearing wall as possible. You don't see many fish tanks sitting dead center in a room, so I don't really see an issue, lol! I've seen tanks as big as a 240G without support on the lower floor.

Totally off-topic, but that 240G was plumbed to a basement filter system. The plumbing ran through holes in the floor and the laundry room was adjacent to those holes. You guessed it. A whole bottle of laundry detergent fell, and spilled right down that hole. Bubbles everywhere. the entire basement, the entire den where the tank was. It was incredibly sad, but yet just a bit funny.


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

Bushkill said:


> That's the way I would see it. If you're really concerned about the weight, try to put it as close to an outter or load-bearing wall as possible. You don't see many fish tanks sitting dead center in a room, so I don't really see an issue, lol! I've seen tanks as big as a 240G without support on the lower floor.


I'm not as concerned with weight as i was leakage. The location for the tank is right up against an exterior load-bearing wall perpendicular to the joists. My condo building is 5 years old, and the floor is very solid. I'm not concerned. 

A crappy stand is my biggest concern. Starting to look for a quality 75G stand now that would look good in my living room.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Certainly the water itself is a concern for you. Since you're in this stage of the process, go to a website called ReefCentral. There may be similar threads here, but I know there are several there where folks made the inside of their stand water-tight. A bunch of ways to do it, and certainly worth considering if your tank sits on hardwood floors or an upper story condo like yours. Just a thought.


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

I ended up keeping the tank. But in looking for a new stand. Honestly I love the tank. Black silicone and its frontal dimension look appealing to me. 

Stand is now a bookshelf. I'd build a stand, but my workshop is 25 miles away and I need it to be eye appealing. So if anyone can recommend a good sturdy wood or metal stand for a 55g dimension, please let me know. 

For the time being, this won't be a planted tank. I have my 37g for that and have been itching to put together a 20L planted as well. The 60 will just be a PFS bottom tank for a juvenile Oscar for now. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

75g you won't regret it. That extra 6" really pays off. I wouldn't trust that stand either, and even if there wasn't the gap I don't trust particle board on top of it, especially in a wet environment.


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

Only reason I'm not getting 75g now is because my living situation is short term. I'd really like to set up sonething in the range of 120+ gallons when I get settled in the next year. Pricing out the 75g the way id like it just makes me feel like waiting and going to a 6 foot tank which I've wanted for years. 

But yes...gonna invest in a quality stand before filling


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

If aesthetics isnt a issue for a stand, you can build one pretty cheap. like $30 or less in lumber, a few pounds of 2>3" wood screws, and if you bought the wood from HD or something they can cut it for you before leaving to the sizes you want, so you just have to screw it all up when your at home. 
Your in boston area too so maybe check out bostonreefers website. Can usually score good tank, stand deals on there. It's my fav. market place for equipment.Yeah 6 footers are nice. My 180 makes my 75, and 55's look so small. Mines on a 4 1/2 foot stand so looks even bigger being in your face height. If you want smaller i see 125's with stands go for around 200- a lot


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I use these stands from Petco.com (not available in the store near me). They are shipped free, are easy to put together (well, my son did it), and I find them really sturdy. Nothing fancy, not "furniture quality" but they give a sleek look with room to hide plenty of stuff. Although there is no shelf inside.

http://www.petco.com/product/101397....aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_StandsFurniture


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

SueD said:


> I use these stands from Petco.com (not available in the store near me). They are shipped free, are easy to put together (well, my son did it), and I find them really sturdy. Nothing fancy, not "furniture quality" but they give a sleek look with room to hide plenty of stuff. Although there is no shelf inside.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/101397....aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_StandsFurniture


I was about to recommend that. Looks nice but pricey.


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

I bought their Brooklyn stand. Put it together and that thing sure is sturdy. I put 800 lbs on it just to test it. I'll be setting my tank up this weekend and starting to cycle it.

Won't be a planted tank...but I'll have a few live plants in it.

In going to reinforce the original Heartland stand with a couple 2x4s under the top and set up a 20gal long planted tank. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------

